# Help an Asian girl out with some eyeliners pretty please???



## darkishstar (Jul 14, 2009)

So I'm on a hunt for eyeliner that will STAY on me, not smear away, smudge away, or anything. But is matte in texture, because I have found some that work, but they are always glittery. Or they're liquid, and I don't want to fumble with liquid if I'm in a hurry in the morning.

Stuff that works for many people that don't have Asian eyes unfortunately don't work for me. I wish I could have what you guys have in that Fluidline stays, UD 24/7's work.. but I think it's the way our eyelids fold that our lids constantly rub against our eyelid, that smears everything away, with oils as well. Nothing seems to stay on my waterline either.


So far what has failed (even with urban decay primer potion on)
-UD 24/7's
-MAC Powerpoints
-MAC Fluidline
-Eyeshadows as liners fail as well
-L'oreal Lineur Intense Liquid Liner
-Setting fluidline with eyeshadow

What has worked:
-MAC Pearlglide liners
-MAC Liquidlast liners (this stuff is too scary and high maintenance to use everyday though!)
-Urban Decay Liquid liner
-MAC Shadesticks (But discontinued, and too thick to use as liner most days)


What I want to try (tell me your experiences with any of these products!)
-Urban Decay Ink For Eyes (these just came out and look promising!)
-MUFE Creme Liner
-Bobbi Brown Gel Liner
-MUFE Aqua Eyes


I'm open to everyone's suggestions, Asian or not, because I know a lot of people out there have oily lids, but the best advice I guess would come from Asians with oily lids + the eyelid, since it really makes a difference! Go for it, gimme your thoughts and ideas on what I should try and anything you have used that works!

Thanks!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm Asian and I use blacktrack fluidline. It stays in place for me. I too have oily lids and I have monolids so the skin does flap over on my eyes. I have also liked revlon colorstay eyeliner in blackest black. That eyeliner works well and is on the cheaper side. I haven't tried the ones you are looking at so I'm sorry I can't help you on reviews about those.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I'm Asian and I use blacktrack fluidline. It stays in place for me. I too have oily lids and I have monolids so the skin does flap over on my eyes. I have also liked revlon colorstay eyeliner in blackest black. That eyeliner works well and is on the cheaper side. I haven't tried the ones you are looking at so I'm sorry I can't help you on reviews about those._

 
Oh, maybe I just have impossible eyelids then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually have tried Revlon Colorstay in Bronze Flash or something like that, that didn't stay on me either.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 14, 2009)

powerpoint engraved has worked the best for me, i've used it for yearssss..  i'm using that with penultimate in rapid black.  the only mac liner that has given failed on me is mac's liquid liner in bootblack


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

I was just about to rec MUFE aqua eyes. That stuff does not come off and the colors are beautiful!
Just be sure to out a primer like UDPP and then set it with a powder. Hopefully that will stop the oil.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_powerpoint engraved has worked the best for me, i've used it for yearssss..  i'm using that with penultimate in rapid black.  the only mac liner that has given failed on me is mac's liquid liner in bootblack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Powerpint in engraved has actually been one of the worst eyeliners on me.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I was just about to rec MUFE aqua eyes. That stuff does not come off and the colors are beautiful!
Just be sure to out a primer like UDPP and then set it with a powder. Hopefully that will stop the oil._

 
What powder would you recommend?


----------



## mackittyx3 (Jul 15, 2009)

i opt for mac fluidline, i usually use a mac paint pot under it and doesn't budge. but i've been wanting to try aqua eyes foreeeever~


----------



## kittykit (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an Asian and Fluidline Blacktrack is my favourite eyeliner and it never smudges/creases on me. I also like UD 24/7 and MUFE Aqua Eyes. I only use waterproof eyeliners because I've problems with watery eyes. So far, these eyeliners work great on me. You should definitely give Aqua Eyes a try


----------



## celestia (Jul 15, 2009)

I use MAC fluidline over a TSFI base and set it with translucent powder. I then go over it with a kohl liner.

Pre-fluidline in my inventory, I would prime, then apply kohl liner and would line some black waterproof mascara over it. I don't quite have 'monolids' (despite being asian) but as bizarre as it sounds, it actually works better than my current setup. The only reason i have my current line up is due to my mascara tubes drying out prematurely from the constant use.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 15, 2009)

I also have an incredibly hard time getting liners to try on (I'm not Asian, but something about my lower lash line is just an eyeliner dissolver), and my #1 recommendations are MUFE Aqua eyes, which doesn't smudge even under my eyes for 8-10 hours usually (and I don't even set it). I recommend doing a thin line and smudging it so it really "grabs" your skin. 

I also really like the knew L'oreal HIP Chrome eyeliners, which I find to be very similar to MUFE Aqua Eyes in texture (they don't sit on the skin and slide like Ud 24/7 and MAC, they seem to really grab it somehow) and have similar lasting power of 8-10 hours. They're $9 each I think, and sometimes on buy one get one 50% off sales. HTH!

Also, this is a question -- I'm surprised pearlglide worked, what is it like? Does it really stay that well?


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm asian with hooded lids but not monolid, so I did have problems with smudging before I found what worked for me. Fluidliner are the best so far. I find that a drier consistency works best to keep smudges away. A fresh jar smudged more on me than now that I've had it for over a year. Also it help when you don't apply too much product at once, because from my experience if it's thick it will smudge more easily.

Also I tried BB Gel liners. On me they smudged more than the fluidliners. HTH


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 15, 2009)

I have super oily lids, but fluidline over UDPP works well for me...have you tried setting it with a shadow to help it stay? I'll sometimes set my blacktrack with carbon shadow, or blitz n glitz with beauty marked, and it really holds up well. Even if this isn't your every day look, maybe it can help get some use out of your fluidlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I have super oily lids, but fluidline over UDPP works well for me...have you tried setting it with a shadow to help it stay? I'll sometimes set my blacktrack with carbon shadow, or blitz n glitz with beauty marked, and it really holds up well. Even if this isn't your every day look, maybe it can help get some use out of your fluidlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!_

 
Setting it with eyeshadow doesn't work for me either unfortunately.

I have tried everything I can to get fluidline to work on me, but it always always ends up above my crease eventually.


----------



## frocher (Jul 15, 2009)

....


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Setting it with eyeshadow doesn't work for me either unfortunately.

I have tried everything I can to get fluidline to work on me, but it always always ends up above my crease eventually._

 
Boooo...that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, I'm gonna go with everyone else, then...AquaEyes. LOL


----------



## MarsG (Jul 15, 2009)

I have oily lids and find that indelible gel eyeliners work pretty well. MMU companies such as Mad Minerals and Aromaleigh sell them. I got mine from another company that offers pre-buys from time to time for slightly lower prices. Mad Minerals sells them for only USD 8.99 while Aromaleigh sells for USD 12.75 so they´re not really very expensive. Worth a try. Black Cherry is a gorgeous shade.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have oily lids and usually when the eyeliner smudges it makes my lids look really dirty (this happens within about 2 hours, if that).

The one I've found the best for me was Bobbi Brown's gel liner, it's so smooth and easy to work with, once  you get the hang of the brush which comes with it.  The brush isn't Bobbi's finest work, it's ok if you want a thick line but I've got small eyes so a thick line doesn't help and using the brush on it's side produces uneven results.  I've been using an angled brush with it and it's worked great...it stays on for ages, I've used it before without a base and have been caught on a sweltering tube, walked for ages in the sun and it hasn't smudged or anything.  It's totally worth the money.  I've been using it since March non stop, every day and when I shut it, you can't even tell it's been used.  The actual gel looks a bit lumpy now as it would but it applies very very smooth and is a proper dark black which is nice.

I would recommend this as it truly is long lasting.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I Love MUFE Aqua eyes.  The pencils are great and they have a pot of black liner that is exactly like the pencils.  It's fantastic as a base for a smoky eye look or lining.  And the lines don't move once they are set._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Boooo...that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, I'm gonna go with everyone else, then...AquaEyes. LOL_

 
Okay, so far these sound the most promising, I'm going to have to try one of these!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_I have oily lids and find that indelible gel eyeliners work pretty well. MMU companies such as Mad Minerals and Aromaleigh sell them. I got mine from another company that offers pre-buys from time to time for slightly lower prices. Mad Minerals sells them for only USD 8.99 while Aromaleigh sells for USD 12.75 so they´re not really very expensive. Worth a try. Black Cherry is a gorgeous shade._

 
Oh? That sounds awesome, I'll definitely keep it in mind.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I have oily lids and usually when the eyeliner smudges it makes my lids look really dirty (this happens within about 2 hours, if that).

The one I've found the best for me was Bobbi Brown's gel liner, it's so smooth and easy to work with, once  you get the hang of the brush which comes with it.  The brush isn't Bobbi's finest work, it's ok if you want a thick line but I've got small eyes so a thick line doesn't help and using the brush on it's side produces uneven results.  I've been using an angled brush with it and it's worked great...it stays on for ages, I've used it before without a base and have been caught on a sweltering tube, walked for ages in the sun and it hasn't smudged or anything.  It's totally worth the money.  I've been using it since March non stop, every day and when I shut it, you can't even tell it's been used.  The actual gel looks a bit lumpy now as it would but it applies very very smooth and is a proper dark black which is nice.

I would recommend this as it truly is long lasting._

 
Maybe once my fluidline runs out, I'll give this a try and see if it works for me or not. I've heard mixed reviews, so maybe I'll just have to see for myself! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 15, 2009)

If liquid liner seems to work for you but is too much of a hassle, perhaps try the liquid kind that comes in a felt pen type of applicator? ELF's Waterproof Eyeliner Pen lasts really well on me (oily lids), it's pretty much exactly like MAC's Penultimate liner only the tip is slightly wider (it's a heck of a lot cheaper though). For $1, it might be worth testing?


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_If liquid liner seems to work for you but is too much of a hassle, perhaps try the liquid kind that comes in a felt pen type of applicator? ELF's Waterproof Eyeliner Pen lasts really well on me (oily lids), it's pretty much exactly like MAC's Penultimate liner only the tip is slightly wider (it's a heck of a lot cheaper though). For $1, it might be worth testing?_

 
I'll look into it, though preferably, I'd rather not play with liners. The L'oreal one I tried didn't work well either, even though that was liquid and I read on MUA that it lasted pretty much on everyone.


----------



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

I use bobbi brown gel liner and like it a lot... do you use a thin brush? i use a tiny precise straight pencil brush so i know im not using too much excess product. also make sure it completely dries before you look up cuz itll get on your lid (which happens to me sometimes!)


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I use bobbi brown gel liner and like it a lot... do you use a thin brush? i use a tiny precise straight pencil brush so i know im not using too much excess product. also make sure it completely dries before you look up cuz itll get on your lid (which happens to me sometimes!)_

 
I use MAC's 209 so my brush is thin.. I wait for it to completely dry too.. maybe I should apply less? I like applying the liner thick on my upper lid though otherwise it won't show when I open my eyes...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I use MAC's 209 so my brush is thin.. I wait for it to completely dry too.. maybe I should apply less? I like applying the liner thick on my upper lid though otherwise it won't show when I open my eyes..._

 
Get the 210!!!! It's PERFECTION for tightlining, but definitely allows you to apply a thicker line if that's what you're looking for. I bought 5 of those suckers before they discontinued them...and now, thank god, they're back...


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't even bother trying Bobbi Brown's Gel Liner .... its awful!! MAC Fluidlines are much better in comparison so definitely cross BB off the list! But UD 24/7 were the absolute worst. I was at the UD counter and the MUA was testing a few things on me... by the time she had finished, the eyeliner had already begun to smudge! 

I have trouble with liners staying on me too (stupid oily lids!) I think its also the way my eyelid folds as well because my right eye has another crease just above my eyelashes and that is what makes any liner on my right eye smudge off much more than my left. 

I've tried layering UDPP, MAC Shadestick then Fluidline and then finally Carbon eyeshadow to set it. That still smears away but thats the method that has worked best and lasted the longest for me. Quite tedious though! 

Maybe try that Shelaq from Benefit? I haven't tried it myself but i've read a few reviews about it.

BTW... are you sure its just your liner that leaving smudges? 'Coz for me... after a while my mascara starts leaving smudges at the bottom of my eye. 

Argh... difficult eyes.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_Don't even bother trying Bobbi Brown's Gel Liner .... its awful!! MAC Fluidlines are much better in comparison so definitely cross BB off the list! But UD 24/7 were the absolute worst. I was at the UD counter and the MUA was testing a few things on me... by the time she had finished, the eyeliner had already begun to smudge! 

I have trouble with liners staying on me too (stupid oily lids!) I think its also the way my eyelid folds as well because my right eye has another crease just above my eyelashes and that is what makes any liner on my right eye smudge off much more than my left. 

I've tried layering UDPP, MAC Shadestick then Fluidline and then finally Carbon eyeshadow to set it. That still smears away but thats the method that has worked best and lasted the longest for me. Quite tedious though! 

Maybe try that Shelaq from Benefit? I haven't tried it myself but i've read a few reviews about it.

BTW... are you sure its just your liner that leaving smudges? 'Coz for me... after a while my mascara starts leaving smudges at the bottom of my eye. 

Argh... difficult eyes._

 
I think we have the same eyelid problem. Yeah, I see on caucasians that can use fluidline, when they open their eyes, the part of the eyelid with the eyeliner NEVER touches the rest of their eye or fold under a crease, so ANYTHING stays on their eyes. But everytime I blink, my eyeliner portion of my eyelid folds under, so it ALWAYS hits something that can smear it eventually.

It's not my mascara, I finally found my HG mascara, a Japanese one which is a bitch to remove, it stays on like iron, so it's not the cause of the smudges unfortunately.

Yeah, the ONLY way I can wear fluidline is when I have other eyeshadows on my eyelid, it doesn't transfer then when I set it with Carbon, but on the days I just want eyeliner and no eyeshadow.. it's near to impossible to keep it from smudging.


----------



## FantaZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Sigh......I'm in the same boat.  I was at Sephora looking for an eyeliner that won't smear on the water line or smudge.  Feline and fluidlines won't stay on my waterline and they wear off.  I've bought Feline because I heard rave reviews about it but it smudges like crazy on me!  I have to clean it up with qtips or accept the crazy look for the night.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try the MUFE aqua liners next.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_Sigh......I'm in the same boat.  I was at Sephora looking for an eyeliner that won't smear on the water line or smudge.  Feline and fluidlines won't stay on my waterline and they wear off.  I've bought Feline because I heard rave reviews about it but it smudges like crazy on me!  I have to clean it up with qtips or accept the crazy look for the night.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try the MUFE aqua liners next._

 
I KNEW I wasn't the only one! That's also partly the reason I made this thread, it's like.. coping without the perfect liner. I'm hoping it'll help all of us with this problem out and that we can all find a solution together!


----------



## bettuna (Jul 22, 2009)

Give Gosh Liquid Extreme Art Eyeliners a try. Waterproof, comes in gorgeous colours and stays perfectly x) Best of luck in finding the right eyeliner! I was in the same predicament until I discovered Gosh!


----------



## cetati (Jul 23, 2009)

Bobbi Brown's gel liner and MUFE's Aqua liners have been solid rocks for me. When you use UDPP, be light handed and just use a smudge.


----------



## Babylard (Jul 23, 2009)

my friend has tried all eyeliners there is out there.
she reccomends MUFE aqua eyes. i am going to check it out as well.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 23, 2009)

I have TERRIBLE smudging problems (maybe not as bad as you though, UD 24/7 usually works on me, but I have to powder over it). I think you should start looking into Japanese brands of eyeliner - the Japanese are the absolute best at making long-wearing anything (I found the only mascara that NEVER smudges on me - and it was Japanese-made). 

I'm in Hong Kong right now for vacation so I have access to a lot of Japanese products...I recently bought a "Tattoo" eyeliner by K-Palette that claims to last for 24 hours, housed in a "pen" form kind of like the MAC Penultimate liners. I have yet to give it a try (because I'm always running out the door, and cus I suck balls at applying liquid liner even in a pen form), but I have read several reviews online that are absolutely glowing. The best part is that it's easily removed with a bit of warm water.

I'll give this post an update once I know how it works on me.


----------



## mufiend (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I KNEW I wasn't the only one! That's also partly the reason I made this thread, it's like.. coping without the perfect liner. I'm hoping it'll help all of us with this problem out and that we can all find a solution together!_

 
I hope this can help us all find liners that work! I'm ok with liners on my lids (and I'll second bettuna's GOSH extreme art eyeliner recommendation), but am still on the search for something that'll stay on my waterline. I've tried Feline, UD 24/7, MUFE Aqualiner and GOSH's Kohl liner with no luck.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bettuna* 

 
_Give Gosh Liquid Extreme Art Eyeliners a try. Waterproof, comes in gorgeous colours and stays perfectly x) Best of luck in finding the right eyeliner! I was in the same predicament until I discovered Gosh!_

 
How is the control in application though? I'm awful with any liquid eyeliners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Bobbi Brown's gel liner and MUFE's Aqua liners have been solid rocks for me. When you use UDPP, be light handed and just use a smudge._

 
I'll give your suggestion with the UDPP a try! And that's another Aqua liner recommendation! Though, I swatched on at Sephora yesterday, and it took me a couple of tries for any color to show up? Kinda scared me.. seems like it'll hurt.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_my friend has tried all eyeliners there is out there.
she reccomends MUFE aqua eyes. i am going to check it out as well._

 
Thanks!!!! I'm definitely going to check these out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I have TERRIBLE smudging problems (maybe not as bad as you though, UD 24/7 usually works on me, but I have to powder over it). I think you should start looking into Japanese brands of eyeliner - the Japanese are the absolute best at making long-wearing anything (I found the only mascara that NEVER smudges on me - and it was Japanese-made). 

I'm in Hong Kong right now for vacation so I have access to a lot of Japanese products...I recently bought a "Tattoo" eyeliner by K-Palette that claims to last for 24 hours, housed in a "pen" form kind of like the MAC Penultimate liners. I have yet to give it a try (because I'm always running out the door, and cus I suck balls at applying liquid liner even in a pen form), but I have read several reviews online that are absolutely glowing. The best part is that it's easily removed with a bit of warm water.

I'll give this post an update once I know how it works on me._

 
Yeah! My mascara is Japanese too. It's amazing! Please let me know how the liquid liner work! I suck balls at liquid liner too...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufiend* 

 
_I hope this can help us all find liners that work! I'm ok with liners on my lids (and I'll second bettuna's GOSH extreme art eyeliner recommendation), but am still on the search for something that'll stay on my waterline. I've tried Feline, UD 24/7, MUFE Aqualiner and GOSH's Kohl liner with no luck._

 
Okay! I'll check out the Gosh liner.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 25, 2009)

I was meaning to reply to this thread, my friend has really greasy lids and she swears by Ben Nye's cake liner.  She said it works really really good on her.  There's another brand starting with K, Kyrolan or something which makes a black "substance" (as she described it) which can be used as a liner.  She said that doesn't budge.

My male friend went to a fancy dress party and he bought some stage makeup which was really hard to shift, I will get the name of it from him and post it up


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I'll give your suggestion with the UDPP a try! And that's another Aqua liner recommendation! Though, I swatched on at Sephora yesterday, and it took me a couple of tries for any color to show up? Kinda scared me.. seems like it'll hurt._

 
Ok..it might sound stupid...and it's a really OLD old trick, but if you've got trouble getting the liner color to show up on your lid, quickly pass the liner through a flame to warm it up a bit. I've done it in the past with really cheapo liners (sometimes you just don't have a choice...) that like to drag against your eyelid. The flame trick worked like a charm every time...just don't hold it over the flame too long....you'll get drippy melted eyeliner all over your hands. Ew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GL!


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

....


----------



## xBubblegum (Jul 31, 2009)

I use Rimmel's Exaggerate Waterproof Eye Definer. I have watery eyes due to my contacts and it stays on!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 4, 2009)

Same boat here, nothing stays on my waterline no matter how well I set them, I end up looking like a raccoon in a couple of hours. So keep up the ideas ladies, they are welcomed


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Aug 4, 2009)

I have really oily lids, and for pencil liner I love GOSH velvet touch eyeliner pencils, they're waterproof and do not budge on me.


----------



## shimegami (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_It's not my mascara, I finally found my HG mascara, a Japanese one which is a bitch to remove, it stays on like iron, so it's not the cause of the smudges unfortunately._

 
I'd love to know which mascara you use.  I use Clarins Double Fix to seal waterproof mascara or it'll smudge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've tried MUFE's Aqualines and they smudge on me just like UD's 24/7s, the Pearlglides and the Powerpoints.  I just got the Artistic License Technakohl 'cause the color was so gorgeous but of course it smudged, though it did take awhile.  I've given up and just wear Liquidlast all the time even though I have major issues putting it on.  Does the Penultimate work for you girls?

I'd also love to know how that tattoo liner works out.  I think I've seen that in a Japanese store here.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like the MUFE cream liners - a lot of things smudge on me and these stay put.  Worth a test drive.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 22, 2009)

I found something that worked very well, have to try it again. Paintpot, eyeshadow, eyeliner


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, writing back on the K-Palette liquid liner...

I LOVE THIS STUFF! I have no idea how they do it. Because I put it on, even run a little of it into my upper lashes, and it doesn't smudge even a little bit. Nope. Not gonna happen. The miraculous thing is that it comes off with warm water (but not in a "tube"-y way like those mascaras), or even water-based makeup remover (I use Bioderma Sebium H2O).

I have no idea what's happening here. I obsessively check the mirror every few hours for any signs of smudging and nothing! And at the end of the day I give my eyeliner a little swipe and off it comes! The Japanese EFFING ROCK. I seriously need to sleep in it and test out their "24 h tattoo" claim one day (and I'm sure they'll live up to it)!


----------

